# Shevchenko e la leggenda degli allenamenti



## Super_Lollo (9 Giugno 2014)

Ho visto l'altra sera una puntata ( fantastica ) di Buffa racconta i mondiali su Sky , una trasmissione obbligatoria da vedere per ogni patito come noi di questo sport in cui ha raccontato un aneddoto molto interessante . 

*Perchè Shevchenko aveva una forza esplosiva e una rapidità di corsa doppia rispetto a tutti gli altri ??? *

la risposta ( racconta Buffa ) arriva nel 1999 dopo la prima settimana di allenamento di Andriy Shevchenko in rossonero... la leggenda narra di un Andry che dopo 3/4 ore di allenamento si girò verso Costacurta e disse " ma gli allenamenti quando iniziano ? " 

Questo aneddoto che può sembrare banale in realtà spiega il perchè di tutti i successi di Sheva ... prima di arrivare in rossonero giocava nella Dynamo di Kiev sotto la supervisione di un allenatore che non ha nulla a che vedere con i metodi tradizionali : Valerij Lobanovs'kyj .

Da tutti conosciuto come il colonnello sottoponeva i suoi giocatori e strazianti sessioni di allenamento e solo chi li avesse terminati senza vomitare avrebbe avuto la possibilità di andare in categorie superiori oppure di accedere all esercizio successivo .

Sheva fu l'unico a non vomitare mai ...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2014)

Madò Sheva


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Giugno 2014)

a parte la leggenda , un fisico da super atleta allenato in modo criminale da un allenatore pazzo ..tutto questo ha creato una macchina da guerra.. quando partiva i primi 3 / 4 metri era inarrivabile .


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2014)

Comunque partiamo dal presupposto, si deve ringraziare madre natura in questi casi. Detto questo era un professionista esemplare, impegno massimo e stile di vita idoneo. Cosi ha potuto far rendere al massimo ciò di cui madre natura l'aveva dotato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2014)

Diciamo che al successo di Sheva hanno contribuito molti fattori: un fisico predisposto ad un certo tipo di lavoro, una testa da professionista assoluto e una gavetta fatta alle dipendenze del colonnello Lobanovskij, indiscutibilmente uno dei più grandi maestri di calcio.
Ciò detto questo aneddoto rivela una verità importante, non esiste grande allenatore che non sia anche un grande preparatore atletico, si può essere dei geni tattici ma se non si sanno preparare fisicamente i giocatori non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che al successo di Sheva hanno contribuito molti fattori: un fisico predisposto ad un certo tipo di lavoro, una testa da professionista assoluto e una gavetta fatta alle dipendenze del colonnello Lobanovskij, indiscutibilmente uno dei più grandi maestri di calcio.
> Ciò detto questo aneddoto rivela una verità importante, non esiste grande allenatore che non sia anche un grande preparatore atletico, si può essere dei geni tattici ma se non si sanno preparare fisicamente i giocatori non si va da nessuna parte.



Ed infatti è loro compito farsi affiancare da uno staff egualmente bravo


----------



## dyablo65 (9 Giugno 2014)

me lo vedo balotelli fare questo tipo di allenamento......si si gia'.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Giugno 2014)

Pure Sheva da ragazzino aveva i suoi problemi, fumava e faceva un po' il bullo in auto per Kiev...

Poi ha trovato quella guida straordinaria


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Giugno 2014)

Si i giocatori vomitavano dopo aver attraversato un percorso fatto da una salita molto ripida. Grande Sheva.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pure Sheva da ragazzino aveva i suoi problemi, fumava e faceva un po' il bullo in auto per Kiev...
> 
> Poi ha trovato quella guida straordinaria



tutti sono stati ragazzi, è normale..


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> me lo vedo balotelli fare questo tipo di allenamento......si si gia'.



Arrivato in nazionale è stato forse l'unico ad avere i muscoli pesanti dopo le sessioni, un caso?!


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2014)

Se ciao , Balo è già tanto se fa uno scatto ad allenamento... altro che i giocatori di una volta ...


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2014)

Gli stessi allenamenti che fa Zeman, che infatti rendono se hai giocatori affamati e con voglia di arrivare ma che non rendono con campioni affermati, idem per il colonnello che però vista la "mentalità sovietica" che regnava a Kiev erano accettati da tutti.


----------



## Hammer (10 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo aneddoto che può sembrare banale in realtà spiega il perchè di tutti i successi di Sheva ... prima di arrivare in rossonero giocava nella Dynamo di Kiev sotto la supervisione di un allenatore che non ha nulla a che vedere con i metodi tradizionali : Valerij Lobanovs'kyj .



Il colonnello


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Giugno 2014)

Che animale ragazzi


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Giugno 2014)

quanto mi manca..


----------



## DexMorgan (11 Giugno 2014)

Beh ma come ha spiegato anche benissimo Buffa, Lobanovsky era un generale, è venuto su sotto i principi della vecchia unione sovietica, quindi è normale che ai suoi giocatori cercasse di inculcare quello spirito. Non a caso quella Dinamo era veramente una squadra pazzesca.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Settembre 2014)

Poco fa leggo una sua intervista alla Gazzetta, rilasciata in data odierna. Il tema è la sua carriera da allenatore, sta studiando per questo. Tuttavia l'ultima risposta che da rappresenta forse l'emblema di cos'era Sheva. Una vera e propria macchina umana. 

_Che cosa le manca del calcio giocato? 
”*La fatica, il senso piacevole di sentirsi fisicamente svuotati*. Ma credo che fare l’allenatore potrebbe darmi emozioni altrettanto grandi”._

Non so quanti altri giocatori avrebbero dato la stessa risposta.

Sheva sempre nel cuore


----------



## Hammer (2 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> _Che cosa le manca del calcio giocato?
> ”*La fatica, il senso piacevole di sentirsi fisicamente svuotati*_



Che atleta. Da questa frase traspare il suo puro e spassionato amore per il calcio.

Forse il calciatore che ho più adorato, insieme a Nesta


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Poco fa leggo una sua intervista alla Gazzetta, rilasciata in data odierna. Il tema è la sua carriera da allenatore, sta studiando per questo. Tuttavia l'ultima risposta che da rappresenta forse l'emblema di cos'era Sheva. Una vera e propria macchina umana.
> 
> _Che cosa le manca del calcio giocato?
> ”*La fatica, il senso piacevole di sentirsi fisicamente svuotati*. Ma credo che fare l’allenatore potrebbe darmi emozioni altrettanto grandi”._
> ...



Sheva allenatore, vi prego  Accetterei anche la Lega Pro con lui in panchina


----------



## Marilson (3 Settembre 2014)

paradossalmente e' stato "fregato" dalla moglie, e da quella sua assurda richiesta di trasferirsi a Londra. Poteva fare almeno altri due anni con noi ad altissimi livelli e sopratutto rivincere la Champions


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> *paradossalmente e' stato "fregato" dalla moglie, e da quella sua assurda richiesta di trasferirsi a Londra*. Poteva fare almeno altri due anni con noi ad altissimi livelli e sopratutto rivincere la Champions


Dai...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2014)

Se rimaneva avrebbe fatto altre grandi stagioni quì.


----------



## Marilson (3 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai...



non lo abbiamo venduto noi, e' stato lui a voler andar via.. e la moglie in questo ha giocato un ruolo determinante


----------



## Davidinho22 (3 Settembre 2014)

dai tempi di sheva solo ibra è riuscito a non farlo rimpiangere...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2014)

Sheva, il mio idolo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non lo abbiamo venduto noi, e' stato lui a voler andar via.. e la moglie in questo ha giocato un ruolo determinante


È il contrario.


----------



## de sica (4 Settembre 2014)

Amore mio


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Settembre 2014)

non è brasiliano però che gol che fa,il fenomeno lascialo la qui c'è Sheva!!


----------



## ferocesaseru (10 Settembre 2014)

Non ne avremo mai più uno così. Mai più. Sembrava un cyborg,giusto ieri ho visto uno speciale Rai dedicato alla sua specialità,i gol nei derby. 

Era sempre sul pezzo,scattava in continuazione,sempre lucido ed in grado di segnare ovunque a chiunque. Non so quanti giocatori siano in grado di infortunare un portiere (Dida) fratturandogli 3 dita con un tiro dalla media distanza. Sheva poteva. Sheva l'ha fatto. Per me,per quello che mi ha dato,dopo 27 anni di causa milanista,è l'unico che posso mettere al fianco di Van Basten. Immenso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È il contrario.



No, il realta Sheva è stato l'unico a voler veramente andare,
celebre il litigio con Ancellotti, ripreso dalle telecamere, in cui affermò di voler essere ceduto


----------



## runner (16 Settembre 2014)

per fortuna che sto allenatore scellerato e provincialotto non lo ha fatto infortunare....

per il resto Sheva è stato uno dei bomber più importanti che abbiamo mai avuto!!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (14 Gennaio 2015)

Per me il più grande centravanti del Milan, alla pari di Nordhal e Van Basten che metto sullo stesso piano perchè sono stati assolutamente diversi l'uno dall'altro e pertanto non confrontabili.
Ma è quello che ho amato di più...


----------



## IDRIVE (29 Giugno 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque partiamo dal presupposto, si deve ringraziare madre natura in questi casi. Detto questo era un professionista esemplare, impegno massimo e stile di vita idoneo. Cosi ha potuto far rendere al massimo ciò di cui madre natura l'aveva dotato.


Concordo fratello: facciamo fare gli allenamenti di Lobanovskyj a Galeazzi e vediamo come va...
Massimo rispetto per il Colonnello e i risultati ottenuti, ma alla base deve esserci un atleta straordinario come Sheva.


----------



## Lambro (29 Giugno 2018)

"Buffa racconta i mondiali" é una delle grandi opere televisive mai fatte, lui é splendido nell'aneddottica e nel saper raccontare (infarcendo un pò se vogliamo,ma sempre con un fondo di verità). Consiglio a tutti anche gli speciali su M. Jordan o sul basket in generale, senza contare quelli sui grandi calciatori della storia (a memoria Crujiff, Best, Maradona e altri). 
Parlando un attimo di Lobanovsky, ho ancora negli occhi il loro mondiale 86 ingiustamente finito con due gol in fuorigioco del belgio. Il loro debutto con l'ungheria é una delle più folgoranti dimostrazioni di calcio che io abbia mai visto, a distanza di anni ancora lo ricordo, buffa dice che negli spalti ci fu un'intera tribunetta di addetti rimasti completamente a bocca aperta di fronte a quella incredibile urss. Si mormora che ci fosse molto doping, gli stessi giocatori come aleinikov zavarov belanov protassov michaijlichenko una volta usciti dalla madre patria delusero completamente (a parte un buon aleinikov leccese)


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Poco fa leggo una sua intervista alla Gazzetta, rilasciata in data odierna. Il tema è la sua carriera da allenatore, sta studiando per questo. Tuttavia l'ultima risposta che da rappresenta forse l'emblema di cos'era Sheva. Una vera e propria macchina umana.
> 
> _Che cosa le manca del calcio giocato?
> ”*La fatica, il senso piacevole di sentirsi fisicamente svuotati*. Ma credo che fare l’allenatore potrebbe darmi emozioni altrettanto grandi”._
> ...



Giocatore pazzesco!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho visto l'altra sera una puntata ( fantastica ) di Buffa racconta i mondiali su Sky , una trasmissione obbligatoria da vedere per ogni patito come noi di questo sport in cui ha raccontato un aneddoto molto interessante .
> 
> *Perchè Shevchenko aveva una forza esplosiva e una rapidità di corsa doppia rispetto a tutti gli altri ??? *
> 
> ...


----------



## Goro (30 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho visto l'altra sera una puntata ( fantastica ) di Buffa racconta i mondiali su Sky , una trasmissione obbligatoria da vedere per ogni patito come noi di questo sport in cui ha raccontato un aneddoto molto interessante .
> 
> *Perchè Shevchenko aveva una forza esplosiva e una rapidità di corsa doppia rispetto a tutti gli altri ??? *
> 
> ...



Non conoscevo questa storia... giocatore leggendario, lui e Kakà sono la mia generazione praticamente


----------

